# Plunger rest options



## crbrown68 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nobody? Doesn't anyone else have options?
On my other bow I'm using a similar setup as my recurves, with an AAE Cavalier Super Flyte and Beiter plunger. I like to try and keep it as simple as possible though.
What does everyone else use? Has anyone tried any of the drop away ones with fingers?


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

The Springy rest is the way to go. I made the switch and now have 4 of them on different bows. Check out Norris Archery for availability.


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ive used one of the flippy quick tunes on a recurve with reasonable success so it might be worth a try


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

For competition I’ve switched all mine to a beiter plunger and AAE rest or equivalent. Springy is ok for feathers but the adjust on the fly with no tools beiter is a no brainer.


----------



## crbrown68 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheers for the replies and advice everyone. Sounds like there’s not a lot of choice out there... The springy rests look interesting and pretty simple, so might give those a try. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## Nevets1965 (May 30, 2020)

i have used an AAE free flyte wit an AAE cushion plunger with great results


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a timberdoodle on my oneida. They are kind of finnicky but its going to be difficult trying to find a plunger-rest combo for anything cut drastically past center like most compounds are. 


Nevets1965 said:


> AAE free flyte


that looks like a good rest. I might have to try that.


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Roof_Korean said:


> I have a timberdoodle on my oneida. They are kind of finnicky but its going to be difficult trying to find a plunger-rest combo for anything cut drastically past center like most compounds are.
> 
> that looks like a good rest. I might have to try that.


I use the AAE Elite (but have used the free flyte and super flytes to good effect), in conjunction with the Long Beiter plunger. Spendy, but excellent. Make sure it's the one with the 30mm+ shank.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

russr said:


> I use the AAE Elite (but have used the free flyte and super flytes to good effect), in conjunction with the Long Beiter plunger. Spendy, but excellent. Make sure it's the one with the 30mm+ shank.


On what bow? The elite doesnt look like its long enough to get centershot on a cut past center riser. I got an aae lock plunger, since my bow doesnt have a 2nd beiter hole.


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

In my post, I said "in conjunction with the Long Beiter plunger". Not an AAE Elite plunger, a BEITER plunger, with the LONG shank (31.5mm - 34.5mm) (Beiter Plunger)
Some of my bows also have a single Berger hole, and the setup works fine. This configuration works for me on Oneida BE1, BE2, Phoenix and Pros.
The AAE Elite I mentioned is the rest - AAE Free Flyte Elite (AAE Free Flyte Elite Arrow Rest (Black RH))

Cheers


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

russr said:


> In my post, I said "in conjunction with the Long Beiter plunger". Not an AAE Elite plunger, a BEITER plunger, with the LONG shank (31.5mm - 34.5mm) (Beiter Plunger)
> Some of my bows also have a single Berger hole, and the setup works fine. This configuration works for me on Oneida BE1, BE2, Phoenix and Pros.
> The AAE Elite I mentioned is the rest - AAE Free Flyte Elite (AAE Free Flyte Elite Arrow Rest (Black RH))
> 
> Cheers


Yes, im talking about the rest not the plunger as well. Most arrow rests for recurves do not reach out enough to get centershot on compound risers, as compound risers are cut past center. The free flyte series has left/right adjustment which allows the rest to "reach out" and achieve centershot. I didnt see this bar on the free flyte elite, maybe its the images. Hope this is more clear.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I use an AAE Free Flyte Elite Rest and a long Beiter Plunger (w/ a 7mm plunger nut)....on all my bows, be it competition, hunting compounds or competition recurve risers. I'm strictly a finger shooting archer for 36 years._


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

What plunger besides the Bieter will work with the cut out riser on todays compounds ??


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Lancaster Archery Supply catalog has 36 different makers of plungers....I would look in their online catalog. Shows sizes, etc and prices._


----------



## gobent (Feb 17, 2007)

Anybody have a source for replacement parts for the Spigarelli Secur plunger? I had a spare button and two springs….lost the bag! Lancaster doesn’t stock them, and two shops in England tried but couldn’t find parts. I can’t even find the Spig website! . TIA


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Ouch!! Bite the bullet and update to a new (or used) Beiter plunger and always have replacement parts at your fingertips all over the place.....(jmo)_


----------

